# IAMS....better than Nutro Max?



## Shaggydog (Mar 4, 2009)

I've been using Nutro Max for puppy food.When I ran out,my wife bought some ALPO dogfood home,the dry stuff. My pup doesn't like it,so I bought some IAMS the other day when I was in Wal-Mart.I got the Smart Puppy,Proactive food or large breeds.They cost about the same. My question is, is it better or worse than Nutro Max? Or maybe the same? I'm kind of new at buying good dog food.I try to limit the price at $20.00 for 20 lbs. What is your take on this?


----------



## blackrose (Oct 7, 2006)

It isn't so much as brand, but ingredients and protien/fat content. 

Nutro Max puppy:


> Chicken Meal, Corn Gluten Meal, Wheat Flour, Rice Bran, Ground Rice, Poultry Fat (preserved with mixed Tocopherols, a source of Vitamin E), Dried Plain Beet Pulp, Ground Whole Wheat, Chicken, Natural Flavors, Fish Oil (source of DHA, preserved with mixed Tocopherols, a source of Vitamin E)


 28% protien, 12% fat

IAMS Smart puppy: 


> Chicken, Corn Meal, Chicken By-Product Meal, Ground Whole Grain Sorghum, Chicken Fat (preserved with mixed Tocopherols, a source of Vitamin E), Dried Beet Pulp, Chicken Meal, Chicken Flavor, Fish Oil (preserved with mixed Tocopherols, a source of Vitamin E), Dried Egg Product,


 28% protien, 17% fat

To answer your question, they are about the same. But I wouldn't reccomend either food, just because I like to feed my dogs a higher quality kibble. 

Both of them are 10x better than Alpo. I'm glad your dog was smart and didn't eat it!  

If you want to find a good dog food, I would check out www.dogfoodanalysis.com. They know what they are talking about!

Here is the review for Nutro Max puppy (obtained a 2 star rating):
http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com/dog_food_reviews/showproduct.php?product=22&cat=all

And the review for IAMS smart puppy large breed (obtained a 1 star rating):
http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com/dog_food_reviews/showproduct.php?product=1770&cat=all


----------



## 4lilmunchkins (Feb 14, 2009)

Of the two, I would choose Nutro, but, like the other poster said, I wouldn't pick either personally.

Nutro has been involved in a lot of recalls and I wouldn't feel comfortable feeding it.

Here's a link that talks about some of the cases concerning Nutro:
http://www.consumeraffairs.com/news04/2008/06/pet_food_recalls98.html

I know some people who feed it to their dogs and their dogs are fine, but, personally, I wouldn't.

I would check on the site blackrose posted (dogfoodanalysis) and see if you could find a different kibble in your price range that might be better for your dog.

Good luck to you and I think it's awesome that you care for your pet enough to be concerned as to the quality of food your pup is eating!


----------



## Shaggydog (Mar 4, 2009)

I can tell you one thing about IAMS,that stuff smells! Uggghhh!!!


----------

